# Pigs VS Goats



## miniaturefarm (Apr 29, 2022)

Hey yall this is random- 

I'm this close to buying two does abouts to have kids, and go through the milking process, raising kids- bottle feeding, all sounds so fun and a cool addition to my farm, (I already have two Wethers Tho for pets.) Or maybe raising a goat to show with or something-


But then,


There is,


A pig.


DUN DUN DUNNNNNN




I never had one, and raising a cute chunky little pig sounds like a fun addition to the farm Aswell, (gosh I want everything!) I know nothin' about pigs, But I knew nothing about goats before! It sounds interesting to raise a couple of piggy's, (two probably) and bottle feed them for pets.





To be honest, they both sound like a farm project, I should really just buy a barn then in a couple years we will have 567 animals. What do you guys think?


----------



## Baymule (Apr 30, 2022)

What breed of pigs? Some can reach over 1,000 pounds. Not a pet. 
Miniature pigs don’t stay tiny and cute forever, but won’t reach massive weights. 
Kune kune pigs will reach 300-400 pounds, still rather large for a pet. 
You will have to keep pigs on a strict diet as they will put on a lot of fat. 
Feeder pigs are great to raise, but not as pets! They go in the freezer. 

Pigs are brilliant smart and the small breeds can make good pets. Research the breeds carefully, some will get bigger than you think. 

Look in the pig forums and read. There is tons of information about pigs. Mostly it’s pigs for bacon, sausage and pork chops. But it’s a good place to read up on pigs. 

Goats? You might get a better return on milking goats. But what to do with the kids? More wethers for pets? Will you sell them? Eat them? Keep the doelings? Sell them? 

When you start breeding farm animals, you must consider what to do with the offspring. You can’t keep them all.


----------



## miniaturefarm (Apr 30, 2022)

Baymule said:


> What breed of pigs? Some can reach over 1,000 pounds. Not a pet.
> Miniature pigs don’t stay tiny and cute forever, but won’t reach massive weights.
> Kune kune pigs will reach 300-400 pounds, still rather large for a pet.
> You will have to keep pigs on a strict diet as they will put on a lot of fat.
> ...


----------



## Baymule (Apr 30, 2022)

Pick an animal in the forums and start reading. Educate yourself, ask questions as you go. I studied goats and sheep, chose sheep. Then I studied sheep, chose hair sheep so I didn’t have to shear them. I chose Dorper sheep. Didn’t like the bad attitude of the Dorper ram and switched to Katahdin hair sheep. There is lots to read and think about.


----------

